# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  κοκκυγοδυνία;

## Layla123

Καλησπέρα,

έχει τύχει σε κάποιον από εσάς να πονάει στον κόκκυγα, χωρίς όμως να έχει κύστη κόκκυγος (τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά).

Πονάω τις τελευταίες 7-8 μέρες. Κάθε μέρα έκανα αγώνα να κρατηθώ να μην googlaρω. Είχα και μια προγραμματισμένη επίσκεψη σε παθολόγο-όπου του το ανέφερα και μου είπε σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί ο πόνος να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον χειρούργο.

Σήμερα όμως, δεν τα κατάφερα να με κρατήσω άλλο και έκανα αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ, και εκτός από όλα τα άλλα έλεγε ότι σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι και όγκος στο όρθο και να αντανακλάται ο πόνος στον κόκκυγα.
Φαντάζομαι όσοι πάσχετε ακόμη από νοσοφοβία , μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τον τρόμο και τον πανικό μου από εκείνη την ώρα. Αλλά και την εμμονή ότι αυτό θα ισχύσει στην περίπτωση μου.

Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον από εσάς να πονάει χαμηλά στην ουρά χωρίς ψηλαφητή κύστη; και αν ναι, πόσο καιρό κράτησε ο πόνος;

Σε περίπτωση που σας έχει συμβεί, παρακαλώ πείτε μου, θα με βοηθήσει πολύ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε ξερω αν καταλαβα σε ποιο σημειο λες αλλα πιο πιθανο το βρισκω να ειχες βγει εξω με κανενα ρουχο που δε σε εζωνε και σε ξυρισε ο αερας

----------


## Layla123

> δε ξερω αν καταλαβα σε ποιο σημειο λες αλλα πιο πιθανο το βρισκω να ειχες βγει εξω με κανενα ρουχο που δε σε εζωνε και σε ξυρισε ο αερας


Όχι δεν έχετε καταλάβει,αφενός ντύνομαι σαν κρεμμύδι αφετέρου δεν τίθεται τέτοιο ζήτημα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως τα λες δε καταλαβαινω ποτε πως ακριβως ειναι το πραγμα αν θες να γινεις πιο σαφης......

----------


## Macgyver

Ναι , το παθαινω οταν εχω πολυ αγχος ...........παιρνω αγχολυτικα , και σε 50' λεπτα εχει περασει ..........αν δεν ειναι αυτο , εκανα μοτοκρος , και αμα κατσω πολυ σε μια σελλα κλαι κανω ταξιδι , ποναει ο κοκκυγας για μια μερα .......αν δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο , μπορει ναναι κηλη σπονδυλου, μην θορυβησαι , δεν ειναι τιποτα , ενοχλητικο ειναι , και φαινεται στην ακτινογραφια .....θα ποναγε συνεχως οταν καθεσαι αν ειναι κηλη , που δεν ειναι τιποτα , να μην σε τρομαξω .....εχω κι εγω κηλη στην σπονδυλικη στηλη, χαμηλα , την αφηνω , και με ποναει οταν κανω μοτοκρος ....μεχρι και στην πολλη ξαπλα ( κανα 30ωρο ξαπλα ) ποναει , αλλα βαριεμαι να το ψαξω ......το 2001 μουχαν πει σε ακτινογραφια οτι ειναι ελαφρα σπονδυλοαρθριτιδα .....στο σημειο αυτο , αλλα παλι μην θορυθησαι , περναει με την κινηση ....και δεν ειμαι μικρος ......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> μου είπε σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί ο πόνος να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον χειρούργο


ε αν δεν αλαξει κατι και δε γινεις καλυτερα κανε οτι σου λεει και εγω αυτο θα εκανα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αρα κατι παρομιο θα κανει και αυτη μακ

----------


## Macgyver

> αρα κατι παρομιο θα κανει και αυτη μακ


ΔΕΝ προκειται να κανω χειρουργειο , αυτο λεω , δεν χρειαζεται , ουτε και πολυασχολουμαι .....

----------


## Layla123

> Ναι , το παθαινω οταν εχω πολυ αγχος ...........παιρνω αγχολυτικα , και σε 50' λεπτα εχει περασει ..........αν δεν ειναι αυτο , εκανα μοτοκρος , και αμα κατσω πολυ σε μια σελλα κλαι κανω ταξιδι , ποναει ο κοκκυγας για μια μερα .......αν δεν ειναι ουτε αυτο , μπορει ναναι κηλη σπονδυλου, μην θορυβησαι , δεν ειναι τιποτα , ενοχλητικο ειναι , και φαινεται στην ακτινογραφια .....θα ποναγε συνεχως οταν καθεσαι αν ειναι κηλη , που δεν ειναι τιποτα , να μην σε τρομαξω .....εχω κι εγω κηλη στην σπονδυλικη στηλη, χαμηλα , την αφηνω , και με ποναει οταν κανω μοτοκρος ....μεχρι και στην πολλη ξαπλα ( κανα 30ωρο ξαπλα ) ποναει , αλλα βαριεμαι να το ψαξω ......το 2001 μουχαν πει σε ακτινογραφια οτι ειναι ελαφρα σπονδυλοαρθριτιδα .....στο σημειο αυτο , αλλα παλι μην θορυθησαι , περναει με την κινηση ....και δεν ειμαι μικρος ......


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση,απλά εμένα έχει φτάσει στην εβδομάδα τώρα που με πονάει,όχι συνεχόμενα μέσα στη μέρα,αλλά αν κάτσω κάπου αρκετά ή αν ξαπλώσω πάλι και με πονάει αρκετό καιρό.εσενα αν κατάλαβα καλά σε πιάνει και σου περνάει αμέσως;;

----------


## Macgyver

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση,απλά εμένα έχει φτάσει στην εβδομάδα τώρα που με πονάει,όχι συνεχόμενα μέσα στη μέρα,αλλά αν κάτσω κάπου αρκετά ή αν ξαπλώσω πάλι και με πονάει αρκετό καιρό.εσενα αν κατάλαβα καλά σε πιάνει και σου περνάει αμέσως;;


Aμα με πιασει , δεν περναει αμεσως ......... αλα αν δεν ειναι ολα αυτα που σουγραψα , και δεν ειναι κοκκυγας , δεν μενει τιποτε αλλο .... εκτος απο κτυπημα , παλιο η προσφατο .......δεν ειναι τιποτα , ενοχλητικο ειναι ομως ......εχω το πονο αυτον στην ξαπλα 19 χρονια , και στην μηχανη παραπανω χρονια ......

----------


## Layla123

> Aμα με πιασει , δεν περναει αμεσως ......... αλα αν δεν ειναι ολα αυτα που σουγραψα , και δεν ειναι κοκκυγας , δεν μενει τιποτε αλλο .... εκτος απο κτυπημα , παλιο η προσφατο .......δεν ειναι τιποτα , ενοχλητικο ειναι ομως ......εχω το πονο αυτον στην ξαπλα 19 χρονια , και στην μηχανη παραπανω χρονια ......


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ,με ανακουφισες πολύ! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως οδηγεις κανενα αμαξι σε τιπτ κατσαβραχα

----------


## Macgyver

> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ,με ανακουφισες πολύ! Να είσαι καλά!


Πολυ χαιρομαι !

----------


## Layla123

> μηπως οδηγεις κανενα αμαξι σε τιπτ κατσαβραχα


Όχι, στην Αθήνα ζω. Πριν μια εβδομάδα με δέκα μέρες χρειάστηκε δύο φορες να σηκώσω βάρος και να το κουβαλήσω γ λίγη ώρα στη δουλειά,και είμαι αγυμναστη εντελώς. Πιθανόν να φταίει αυτό ,σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου είπε ο Μαγκάιβερ ή η καλή στάση σώματος . Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τα βαρη δε τα σηκωνουμε σκυβοντας μπροστα τα σηκωνουμε με ισια μεση

----------


## Macgyver

> τα βαρη δε τα σηκωνουμε σκυβοντας μπροστα τα σηκωνουμε με ισια μεση



Θα την αποσακατεψεις την κοπελα Αλεξ ............

----------


## Layla123

> Θα την αποσακατεψεις την κοπελα Αλεξ ............


Θα το κάνω μόνη μου, ξεκίνησα γυμναστική πριν τρεις μερες και τώρα πονάω παντού,παντού όμως.
Μίλησα με την ψυχίατρο και μου είπε ότι το τελευταίο πράγμα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να ξεφύγω λίγο από την αρρωστοφοβια-θανατοφοβια- κατάθλιψη είναι η γυμναστική.τελευταιο πράγμα πριν την φαρμακευτική αγωγή εννοώ,εννοείται παράλληλα με συνεδρίες.

Για την ώρα πονάω πολύ,βλέπω τους παλμούς μου να ανεβαίνουν στην γυμναστική και χτυπάνε μέσα μου τα καμπανάκια του κακού, αλλά προσπαθώ πάρα πολύ να το παλέψω.

Για να δούμε...

----------


## HristinaP

Καλημέρα! Ασχολούμαι με τη γυμναστική ,αλλά εδώ και δύο μέρες κάθε φορά που πάω να κάνω κοιλιακούς και άλλες παρόμοιες ασκήσεις(που πρέπει να είμαι ξαπλωμένη)με ενοχλεί λίγο ο κοκκυγας...δεν μπορώ να ξαπλώσω δλδ και πρέπει να στρίβω ή προς τα αριστερά ή προς τα δεξιά για να μην με ενοχλει....φταίει μήπως το έδαφος; Έχω και στρωματακι αλλά μήπως δεν είναι αρκετά παχύ ??

----------

